# Miracles Website & ordering feedback



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

hello everyone, Not sure if this is the place to post this, if not let me know and I'll change it to the correct location if that is possible. 

Anyways.. has anyone tried to get pricing from these guys for standard tanks and custom tanks? 
Do they deal with the public at all?
Reason i am asking is because i did write to them for a custom tank size and price. They did send this to me and when i asked for pricing on a standard tank size on their list.. They referred me to BIG AL's.......
I was not quite impressed with their service based on this but maybe it's because they don't deal with standard tank prices for individuals... Is this true?
Thanks everyone.
** Big als basically pushed perfecto tanks to me and not the miracles at all....so in my mind, Miracles just lost a sale because i was thinking i could get it cheaper through them. I was asking about a 180 gallon 72" size....I don't seem to be seeing good tanks our there for the price points being offered.
Thoughts/ comments
This is not to slam miracles in any way shape or form.. Just to get thoughts and advice.
sheldon


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I contacted Miracles about an aquarium once.

It was standard dimensions, but I was inquiring about their starphire glass.

They were quite speedy and helpful and answered all of my questions.

I've never purchased from them, but I was quite satisfied with their customer service.

Contact them and tell them what happened with Big Al's. Make it clear that you're a soon to be customer.

For all you know you could have received a representative who was just about to get fired. It seems a little strange that they'd refer you to Big Al's.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks qwerty for responding.. i'm wondering if it was because i contacted them through email and not the phone. It was just the persons lack of wordage that showed me they really did not want to be conversing through email. Glad to know that they will deal with the public though. Problem is is that i can't get a chance to contact them by phone as i am on the road at 8:30 and don't get home till 7 at night..... I'm sure they are closed on saturdays......
Anyways, thanks for the good feedback... and answering my questions as i'm not able to talk with them directly.....
cheers!!! will try them again sometime... Because i am going to buy a big tank....
sheldon


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Miracles will deal with custom tank orders. Not standard tank sizes which is why they sent you to BA's.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks gucci.... that is why then..... makes sense.. to bad,, figured it would be cheaper to go directly to the source since they make them anyways.....
appreciate it folks...
sheldon


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

The reason they won't deal with you directly for a standard size tank is that it ruins their business relationship with the stores that stock their tanks.

If you want starphire glass or a custom sized tank, they will likely spend a bit more time with you. I'm sure they get lots of people calling and trying to buy standard sized tanks to save a buck. If they sold them like that, they would be undercutting their larger business - that of the retail stores.

Plus, if you are buying a standard tank, why not go with Miracles and support your local businesses. A tank is a tank imo (standard anyway )


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Tks everyone for the comments and thank-you as well Chris.... Ya, i'm clear now on the fact they don't deal for standard tanks as i was thinking i could save money and deal with local business as well.. But if i go to buy new then i will go with the miracles.. maybe i should go custom and get 2 ends drilled with overflows... 

I seemed to be pushed with the perfecto aquariums when dealing with big als.. but depending on price diff,, i will go with miracles.. I have heard good things about thier tanks.....

Good write Chris...
cheers!!!'
sheldon


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

You can order Miracles tanks through Menagerie... that is where I got mine.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

+1 got mine there too!


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Have you tried NAFB?


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Check what the warranty is on their aquariums. The longer the warranty, the more you know you can trust the build of the tank.

Lots of companies like to cut corners to maximize their profits by using cheap silicone, or cheap glass. Miracles claims to be highest quality, so that's good.

They also say they use black silicone? Just wondering, does this mean the silicone is actually coloured black? Sounds like a neat change from the ordinary.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

yes, the silicone is black - so that when algae or other stuff discolours the silicone, you can't see it. It looks pretty nice


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

As for their warranty... I thought I had a leak on one of my tanks so I called them... their tanks are only warrantied for 1 year


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow... 1 year warranty? That's pretty... Horrible...

Seriously, if the company is only willing to stand behind their product for a year before waving any liability I would be skeptical.

I think oceanic has a 20 year to life warranty or something crazy long like that. You might want to give them a look. They have a very good reputation for making long lasting aquariums.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think the Oceanics and Marinelands only have that lifetime warranty if you use their premade stands and somesuch like that. I think.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> I think the Oceanics and Marinelands only have that lifetime warranty if you use their premade stands and somesuch like that. I think.


This is the case, I remember reading that same thing. Without one of their stands, it may only be 90 days IIRC.

Not sure if that means you need to have a receipt for the stand as well to warranty claim on a tank...do they want a photo as proof? Seems flaky to me, if a badly constructed stand leads to a tank failure, I'd bet it will do so within minutes or hours of filling (or during filling).


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Thankfully it's usually the silicone that fails, and not the glass. But I've personally known one person unfortunate enough to have the bottom pane on a 55gal crack and leak gallons and gallons of water through their floors and into the basement after 10 years of solid service.

Other than that...

I've read 1 story about a massive custom aquarium that actually exploded.

And everyone online that I've ever asked seems to have at least 1 story of a tank failure.

So it seems to me that it's worth getting the long warranty, and investing in a highly reputed company.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

well thanks again everyone... i will look at other brands as well and research warranties.... I love to support local but then again.....product quality has to be there as well........

When i decide i will let everyone know what i buy....
thanks all
cheers!!!


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Don't worry about supporting their business because they aren't going to worry about supporting you if the tank breaks after that warranty has run out.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

moon said:


> Have you tried NAFB?


Who are they? Do they have a website? Where are they located?
thanks


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

fish_luva said:


> Who are they? Do they have a website? Where are they located?
> thanks


I think their website is down.

North American Fish Breeder

2260 Kingston Road, 
Scarborough, ON M1N 1T9

416-267-7252


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd be careful of the lifetime warranties too...take a look at the fine print. It often involves you shipping it or bringing it somewhere which can often cost almost as much as the tank itself.

As for Miracles - they have a great reputation and do quality work.


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

Chris S said:


> As for Miracles - they have a great reputation and do quality work.


I have a Miracles tank. A 30 Gal tall w/o a top rim, made to fit an Eclipse hood. It was used for 4 years then taken down for 2, now up and running again for 3 months. Not 1 problem with it, Glass and Silicone all in top shape. When I recieved it(6 months ago), it literally had a cm of algae over the entire surface (in and out). Cleaned it up with Vinegar and CLR, looks great. ANYWAY....I love the tank, great size, the Eclipse hood needs to go but I know that 

I'd recommend a Miracles tank based solely on this one. Im interested in getting a custom done.

About the tank warranty. It seems to be a crap shoot when it comes to fish tanks. Mostly because of all the if/and's or but's that come along with it.

From a company point of view its seems to me, 90 day warranty's are just a way to cover your ass if 1 tank gets botched on assembly. A 5 year warranty actually says, "hey we made it, we'll stand by it."

but you have to think about everyone's point of view. for instance:

I could make a tank from scratch, double seal it, test it over and over...but..if I put it on a stand that leans a certain direction and that lean comprimises the integredy of that tank...and over time it fails...

We can see our point of view as consumers very clearly.

In a perfect world, all tanks would be industructable, and warranties would actually be based on quality. Till then, all we can do is discuss on here and hopefully help inform ppl enough to make the right decision. Cheers.

Matt


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> I think their website is down.
> North American Fish Breeder
> 2260 Kingston Road,
> Scarborough, ON M1N 1T9
> 416-267-7252


tks gucci... i went to their website last night actually... it's up but there is no product under any catagories.. all under construction.....
Cheers!!!


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Agree with your points jediwiggles for sure...... just take a look at cars for instance... you get some good ones and then with a reputable company there are some that just seem to acquire the murphy's law and have everything go wrong with it.... 
thanks everyone for feedback and comments... i'm going to do my research and opt for maybe something customer fm miracles and others and see what i feel will be the best deal on many factors.....

thanks again
sheldon


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm picky about details and you can imagine my clients are as well. All my custom work has been done by Miracles. Any issues have been addressed in a reasonable and timely manner as stuff just happens. They are in the upper price bracket but rest assured that quality and workmanship is second to none.


----------



## quality (Jan 31, 2010)

miracles in glass will refer to your closest dealer. if any dealer is not acceptable you can ask for another as there is quite a few. attention to detail and fit and finish is why you will pay more for a miracles as they actualy cut and polish on site as opposed to assembling tanks with precut glass. if you need further info give us a shout as we are authorized dealers for their tanks.


----------

